# last words



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

if you were falling to your death, what would you scream?


my choices:

-i was pushed!

or

-down with religion!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

craaaaappppppppppppppppp


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

" I cheated in the contest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Who are you kidding jed... It's not going to be last words these days. It's going to be your last 'tweet' :

"youtube thiiiiiiiiiiiissssss"


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> craaaaappppppppppppppppp


Last words, JAP...not "last turds..."


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

My husband couldn't take it anymore!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAaahhhhhhhhhh SSSSSSSsshhhhhhiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Jenna and Janine I'll miss youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Am I there yet...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*"WOW, I knew my mother-in-law had it in for me, but this is ridiculous...."*


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Am I really the only one yelling F#*k at the top of my lungs?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Seriously?? Well doesn't this just figurrrrrrrre!!!!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

"weeeeeeeee i'm flyiiiiiiiiinggggggggggggggggg"


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

"...but I haven't gotten my 80th RTT letter yettttttttttttt..."


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

"go-go gaget parachute!"


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey wait, I still have half a beer.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

"This is gonna hurt."


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

"A fall? Are you fu&%cking kidding me!?!"


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

Control I'll be on a Fffffffoooooooouuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrr (with Tom Petty in the background )



Tuna said:


> Hey wait, I still have half a beer.


Knowing Tuna he probably wouldn't spill it either....


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

This isnt where I parked my car!!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

"Flap arms, Flap arms, Flap, Flap, Flap"


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Gravity can be such a harsh mistress... what a bitch.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm too busy for this shit!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Before I broke up with my ex. I never figured I had to worry about going over the edge of a cliff. I always thought my last words would have been "Put that down,It's loaded!".


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

*looking down*

Spikes. Of course.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

I can see my house from here!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

I hope I land on a pillow factoryeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Am I really the only one yelling F#*k at the top of my lungs?


I'd probably add a "mother" to the start of that phrase....


----------



## KNL86 (May 28, 2009)

I immediatly regret this decision


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Another thought....

Guess I don't get to go out during a passionate moment like I always hooooooooooped!!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh Bollocks!!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

So that's what it was all about.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

(*date* *Obama's term ends* 1/20/2012)

Thank God !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

